# Lawn Care



## DAGB

Hey members, I am looking to grow and take on (4) more accounts. Commercial/Residential in Escambia/Santa Rosa. Pressure washing, fence building and repair is available also. Thanks for looking, my name is Dusty 982-1571


----------



## mrwigglezdj

well i cant help you with an account but i do come across yards needing cut/edeged and shrubs edeged. 

i currently am working a job where i need the grass cut, edeged shrubs/brush hedeged and mulch spread ... if you would be interrested in working something out let me know craigslist has found me noone so far


----------



## DAGB

mrwigglezdj said:


> well i cant help you with an account but i do come across yards needing cut/edeged and shrubs edeged.
> 
> i currently am working a job where i need the grass cut, edeged shrubs/brush hedeged and mulch spread ... if you would be interrested in working something out let me know craigslist has found me noone so far


PM sent Thanks


----------



## mrwigglezdj

you and your crew did an awsome job on a heck of a mess that was thought to be a yard and now it is... great work at a very reasonable price..


----------



## DAGB

Thanks and again nice meeting you.


----------



## DAGB

(3) account slots left. Also if you want that once over please give me a call.


----------



## fishinole

I am interested. I have a house in the marcus pointe area. I would like to have the entire yard re-sodded and irrigation system checked. Let me know.


----------



## DAGB

fishinole said:


> I am interested. I have a house in the marcus pointe area. I would like to have the entire yard re-sodded and irrigation system checked. Let me know.



Give me a call, 982-1571


----------



## DAGB

Looking for few extra customers in the Gulf Breeze/Tiger Point area.


----------



## AAR

DAGB said:


> Looking for few extra customers in the Gulf Breeze/Tiger Point area.


Call me, 324-3942


----------



## DAGB

Bump for an extra yard.


----------



## DAGB

Grass will be slowing up, give me a call for clean-up of leaves, straw, and pruning jobs. Thanks


----------



## DAGB

Its getting to be that time of year. I am looking for two extra yards / accounts at this time. 982-1571


----------



## DAGB

New accounts in Shoal Creek and Westside of Pensacola. Give me a call if your in the areas for an estimate. Thanks


----------



## DAGB

ttt


----------



## DAGB

Bump


----------



## DAGB

Looking to fill two slots for the upcoming season. Give me a call for a estimate. Thanks


----------



## DAGB

Ttt


----------



## DAGB

TTT, I hired a guy who knows sprinkler systems. Let me know if we can be of any help in this area. Also adding paver installation such as patios and walkways. Thanks


----------



## DAGB

Ttt


----------



## DAGB

Getting ready to start scheduling spring clean-ups and routine lawn maintenance for the summer. Please give me a call for free estimate.


----------



## yxlr8urlife

hello,

I am interested in an estimate. I am a disabled vet and I am interested in having someone cut and clean the yard if it is not to expensive. Please let me know if you are available and what day would be good for you. I am in Pensacola.

Thanks,
Willie


----------

